# Resultset nach connection close weiterreichen



## Cujo (16. Mai 2007)

Ich habe mal wieder ein fieses Problem

Bedingt durch meinen Programmierkollegen habe ich zahlreiche Methoden, die ein SQL Statement an zwei weitere Methoden übergeben, die in zwei Verschiedene Klassen liegen. Erst in der dritten Klasse kommt die eigentliche Verbindung zu Stande. Der Resultset dieser Verbindung soll aber dummerweise wieder zurück an die erste, aufrufende, Methode gereicht werden wo er auch verarbeitete wird.

Jetzt ist das Problem, dass die Verbindung nicht mehr geschlossen wird. Schliesse ich die Verbindung bevor ich das Resultset übergeben habe ist dieser unbrauchbar. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Resultset zu speichern, die Verbindung zu schließen und anschliessend weiter mit dem Resultset zu arbeiten? 

Für jeglichen Tipp wäre ich sehr Dankbar. Gruss. Cujo


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mai 2007)

ein Vorgehen: die Daten aus dem ResultSet herausnehmen,
in ein Object[][] kopieren
muss natürlich erstmal programmiert werden..


----------



## DP (16. Mai 2007)

oder eine public Connection machen und nach dem verarbeiten des resultsets die connection schliessen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (16. Mai 2007)

Oder die Anwendung sinnvoll programmieren 
Ein ResultSet wird durch drei Klassen durchgereicht..und dann wieder ZURÜCK? urgh


----------



## Cujo (16. Mai 2007)

> Oder die Anwendung sinnvoll programmieren



Ist zu viel Arbeit, da andere Klassen darauf zugreifen.



> oder eine public Connection machen und nach dem verarbeiten des resultsets die connection schliessen.



Ja, so habe ich es nun gemacht. Danke für die Tipps


----------



## DP (16. Mai 2007)

bitte den fred abharken, danke.


----------

